# Grooming Down Below......



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Wife telle me that Radar is getting a little hair growth problem on his little pee pee. She wants to trim it........ouch. I said I would post this question and see what the response is from the loyal Havanese Community....any Takers......Hmmmmmm..:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

No don't trim the pee pee hair. It acts like a guide to stream the pee to the ground. There is another thread dealing with this but I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's the old thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=358&highlight=penis

I would probably leave any hair down there alone too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We did trim Casper's a little it was long and icky We cut maybe 1 inch off. I would suggest you talk to a groomer and see what they suggest.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes. I definitely trim the penis hair, and try to leave about a half inch or so. (You can thin it out by removing some of the hair with scissors so it isn't so thick either.) As Debbie mentioned, don't remove too much because it does act as a guide for where the urine should go. If you remove too much, they end up with a sprinkler nozzle that sprays all over. Ick!

When Ahnold was young, his coat didn't grow very fast, but his penis hair sure did and it made for a very odd outline when he would stand in sillouette. I had to trim his genital hair at least every other week.

The Exquisite Litter had a lot of belly hair that would absorb urine, so I also trimmed a little hair off the belly of every boy from the time they were only four weeks old and have continued to do that with Piaget. Otherwise, you end up with urine-smelling dogs.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great tip, Kimberly (to trim some belly hair) ! I'm going to try that with Scout. I've been just using dry shampoo on his underside every other night.....

Jane


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Just like a man to never trim up the bikini line..

...Capote's wee wee had about a 2 inch length of hair on him before I was like..'forget it..there's no reason for all that hair there!' ..all it did was drip drop excess pee pee all over the place. Well worth the 2 second venture..and completely unpainful. It's just hair. Does it hurt to cut it on your head? That's what I thought. :crazy:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't trimmed Gucci's pee pee hair. Hehe (funny to say that) Because, like above it works as a guide.

I also check it alot to see if she's gone potty! Especially when I get home from the store and need to take her right out. Or If I turn my back on her for a min. when we are outside. Helps me to know when she's gone, or when it is really dry, I know she needs to go soon.

But I will wash it the same time as the butt baths usually.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I keep Tripps pee pee & belly hair trimmed. ALso i trim Dreamers or it gets urine soaked.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd go for the trim. I keep the boys real short down there and haven't noticed pee being mis-guided. doesn't hurt at all. since I keep them in a puppy cut - when the hair on the penis get's long it does make for a funny profile.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I used to look at it as a guide as well but he started hiking. Now I don't have to..lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Most of the time I just leave it alone. But sometimes, it gets too icky dirty and I just trim it back a little. Kodi doesn't seem to mind at all. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd definitely go for the trim. I have to trim around the girls' pee areas sometimes. Believe it or not, Sedona actually got a mat there once and it routed her urine stream all over her legs. She really smelled until I took a close look and realized what had happened. Poor thing. A few scissor clips and problem solved.

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I keep a small area around Jesters penis shaved, but I do leave a little hair to direct the urine where it's supposed to go, I also shave a little hair on his belly becuase the urine somehow gets there and then I have a smelly Jester! With keeping it shaved the urine doesn't get on the hair. I used to have a male that would constantly get urine on his skirts and down his legs. It was awful and smelled so bad. Even trimming his belly and leaving a stream of hair on him didn't work. He was just a stinky guy!! Ugh~


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I never thought of it a a guide!!! But I do normally trim that hair, people don't like it. I do trim the stomach hair as well, it tends to keep thing cleaner and less smelly. Besides it does not hurt and will always grow back!


----------



## cfabisch (Jan 17, 2007)

I trim as well. I never thought of leaving any hair there as a guide. I just do it as part of the whole grooming procedure. Doc minds his nail clipping far more than having his penis shaved. Go figure!

Cathy


----------

